
Why You Don’t Necessarily Need Data for Data Science - citilife
https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/why-you-dont-necessarily-need-data-for-data-science-48d7bf503074
======
blacksqr
Now just get rid of the science, and maybe we've got something here.

